# Connection between Acid Reflux and Candida in the Esophagus?



## Guest (Sep 7, 2003)

...


----------



## MariaM (Jan 19, 2003)

What is ThreeLac? Is it a probiotic? I just started seeing an alternative medicine doctor and he thinks I may have a candida problem. I have A LOT of problems with my esophagus and none of the traditional prescription medications have really helped.


----------

